# CA18DET-R help...I think!!??



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Im talking about a 1991 2.0 turbo Bluebird so I guess that's the engine?? A U12.

There is an oil tube running from the top of the engine from one end of the cam housing and it runs down to a plastic milk bottle type chamber and enters it from the top/side. There is a mini airfilter thing on the top and another tube running from slightly lower on the chamber (mid way up) and runs down to enter the engine again i guess on its way to the oil filter.

Here's a pic:










What is the function of this chamber and why does the outlet only come from half way up leaving a good bit of oil in the bottom where it cant get out? IS IT AN oil air seperator??

Cheers
KiwiMR2


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

This is not standard OEM stuff! This is someone's interpretation of an oil catch bottle/breather. It looks bulky, but it may have worked. I would abort it and get something more practical.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *This is not standard OEM stuff! This is someone's interpretation of an oil catch bottle/breather. It looks bulky, but it may have worked. I would abort it and get something more practical. *


Thanks for clearing that up...much appreciated 

What exactly does/SHOULD it do?? and what would you reccomend as a replacement? Oh and one other thing....in your opinion what would be the best brand and grade of oil to use on that model car?? apparently it has a Galant VR4 front mount ic and it's running a different turbo at 7psi..max 15psi. otherwise stock but he wants a REAL good oil.

Cheers
KiwiMR2


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

boost_boy...any reccomendations??

Cheers
KiwiMR2


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's an oil catch can or oil seperator that catches oil overflows at high boost or hard runnings. If you don't use it or leave the outlet on the valve cover open, you run a risk of oil flying all over the engine bay. As far as oil is concerned, I use a part synthetic blend 20W50 on my motors with a treatment of lucas oil stabilizer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *That's an oil catch can or oil seperator that catches oil overflows at high boost or hard runnings. If you don't use it or leave the outlet on the valve cover open, you run a risk of oil flying all over the engine bay. As far as oil is concerned, I use a part synthetic blend 20W50 on my motors with a treatment of lucas oil stabilizer. *


Thanks...very helpful 

Cheers
KiwiMR2


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

Ifya don't mind I have another couple of quick questions.

1. what should his oil pressure guage read while normal driving and what should it never exceed ? 

2. when he changes to that semi synthetic from the mineral type that he's using now does he need to flush it because of this type of change.

Somebody at a car parts shop has told him that if you go from syn or semi to mineral or reverse that the residues mix and cause problems and CAN break seals. Is this ture?? or can he just drain it and refill?

Cheers
KiwiMR2


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> what should his oil pressure guage read while normal driving and what should it never exceed ?


 At idle, between 15-25 psi and should never exceed 100psi under load!


> 2. when he changes to that semi synthetic from the mineral type that he's using now does he need to flush it because of this type of change.


 Just a regular oil change will do. I have yet to break a seal or an engine, but it's his choice!


----------

